# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Appel de "servlet controleur" depuis la jsp -MVC  contrleur unique

## Titeuf82

Bonjour,

J'ai un problme  avec l'appel de ma servlet controleur.
Au moment de l'appele la JSP envoit une action et un nom d'utilisateur qui doit tre supprimer. Mais cela ne marche pas  ::(:  . J'ai test la requete et les lignes de code dans le contrleur. ils marchent bien. C'est  dire en mode console je supprime avec le mme code. Donc le problme vient de la manire d'appel que j'utilise dans la jsp si je me trompe pas.
Voici le code dans ma JSP:

```

```

alors moi je clique sur la ligne souligne et donc la jsp va appeller le controleur
qui de son ct va executer la mthode approprie, supprimer l'utilisateur en question.
Mais rien il execute la mthode revient sur la page et la ligne est toujours l!!!
voici le code dans la Servlet:


```

```

Moi je pense que j'ai un problme au niveau de l'appel de la servlet, je me trompe?
Si oui y a t-il une meilleur moyen de faire l'appel tout en passant le nom de l'action et le nom d'utilisateur  supprimer?   

Toute proposition est bienvenue. Merci

----------


## Titeuf82

Je commence  fatiguer, personne ne voit de dblocage..moi non plus je cherche et je cherche  ::cry::  
Le problme si je me trompe pas est que l'appel qui se fait vis "href" garde l'url dans la page demande. Du cot on ne peut rien appeler puisque le parametre action dans l'URL reste. Finalement on boule sur la mme  page  :8O:  .

Pour s'en dbarasser je ne oit pas comment je peut faire  pare changer l'url si des mthodes existent.
Au secours svp!!!

----------


## Titeuf82

Donc le problme est rsolu !

C'est une erreur de conception de ma part, j'avais prcis un url unique dans le contexte pour accder  mon contrleur. 
La solution donc est :

Ajouter dans le contexteweb.xml :


```

```

Dans les jsp on utilise des forms avec des action="votre action"



```

```

Dans la servlet Contrleur on rcupre l'action getPathInfo()
mais aussi ulr de la vue(jsp)  appeller avec getInitParameter("leNonDuParametre");//on utilise dans forward
Est le contrleur :


```

```

Et voil ! ::mouarf::

----------

